# I Wanted to Share This



## TobyTanzanite (Jul 7, 2007)

*The Stay We Took in*

In 2000, we Took in a Dog, He was mal-nourished and was terrified of anyone who had a pulse. We Fed him, and eventually we could handle him. we couldn't put him on a Chain, and if we put our hand up to pet him he would run away. So we concluded that he was Beaten/abused and they put him on a chain when they beat him so he couldn’t get away so he escaped and we found him in our yard. At first my Father wanted to scare him away, but then he stared to like Him. He told Momma that he wanted to keep him and he named him Lousie 1. because he was a wimp 2. because he was lose when we found him. we all fell in love with him. He would guard our door, happy and blissful, and enjoy the sunset. Then in 2005 He got neutered on accident.
he was out and about in the rural neighbor hood when a angry man shot him.
Hours later he staggered into our front lawn and he was bleeding. My dad said "Lou dog wats wrong?" and he looked under his belly and his Privates where a tangled mess. My Father immediately told my mom what happened and we rushed him to the vet. that was the first time at the vet ever since Eddie (our 10 year-old cat now deceased) had he foot ran over. The vet said that he would have to be operated on. We all prayed for him that night. We had to sell a horse to pay for it. The Next week my dad took Lousie out of the car and set him down. he was a little weak walking but ok the next day. now he is old, but we still love him. We think He's a German Sheppard-Yellow Lab Mix (What do you think he is?)
























Sorry if the pictures are too big


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, what a story, with a happy ending. Cute dog too!!!


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

Too bad you can't go to the person that shot him and return the favor. I believe that there are many people out in the world that should be spayed and neutered! Glad he has you to take care of him!


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

He looks like a Shepard for sure and a sweetheart too  I know from experience that rescued dogs appreciate what you have done for them and they are very loyal and loving. 

Do you know who that animal was that shot him? Is he missing some brain cells????


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

he's absolutely shepherd. He's got the shepherd look. Can't tell you what he's mixed with. Poor guy! What a story.

I always tell people that it's a good thing I don't carry a gun.. for obvious reasons. I would do the same to this person that he did to a dog.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, He definitely looks Shepherd. He is a very nice looking dog. God Bless you for allowing him to settle into your heart. All dogs deserve someones love.


----------



## rayww (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi ! TobyTanzanite ,
Your dog is look well healthy . He look very quiet too ! 
I like the first picture , he seem like want to give a kiss .  

and i like this sentense also 
"In a perfect world, every home would have a dog and every dog would have a home."


----------



## fuzzie (Jul 6, 2007)

out of curiosity, are you located in centeral/ southern Illinois?


----------



## fuzzie (Jul 6, 2007)

For those wondering, a farm owner south of here has the exact mirror image of that dog. he got her from a free puppies box around 15 years ago and she is such a sweet dog, if you lived near there they could be littermates, because it seems odd and unlikely for two mutts to look so similar.


----------

